# looking for a wine recipe?



## Wine4Me (May 14, 2009)

I looked in search & could not find any Watermelon Wine recipes!!
Anyone have such a recipe?? 
Thanks


----------



## St Allie (May 14, 2009)

Ooh haven't tried that one.

here's a whole pile of recipes from jack keller though,

http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/watermel.asp

and another couple here

http://www.easy-wine.net/watermelon-wine-recipes.htm

sorry I couldn't be of more help. Will check my books and see if I can find any more for you.

Allie


----------



## Boozehag (May 14, 2009)

Have a look here http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/watermel.asp


----------



## Wine4Me (May 16, 2009)

Thanks alot... I saved the plain watermelon wine recipe & the watermelon/grape recipe~
Watermelon is my favorite fruit but I don't care for most watermelon flavored things,, Now I wondered if the wine would be any good! Only one way to know!!


----------



## Wade E (May 16, 2009)

Ive heard to juice the watermelon and not use the fruit in the primary at all as it goes bad fast and will spoil the must.


----------

